# Power won't be shut off at Miami apartment building, FPL workers say



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2015)

Power won't be shut off at Miami apartment building, FPL workers say

Residents received letter stating electrical conditions were unsafe

http://www.local10.com/news/power-wont-be-shut-off-at-miami-apartment-building-fpl-workers-say/31888514

esidents of a Miami apartment complex were relieved Thursday morning as they were notified that their power would not be shut off because of electrical issues.

Workers from Florida Power & Light told Local 10 News that they are working on the issues, including replacing stolen copper wire that runs from a pole to the building's electrical room.

On Wednesday, many residents of the three-story building off Northwest 62nd Street and 12th Avenue were distraught over their power being shut off. Some said they have young children while others have special needs and use machines that they need to survive.

On Wednesday morning, they all received a letter, hand delivered by UPS, from FPL advising them that the electrical conditions, specifically the wiring and setup in the meter room, are unsafe. The letter also indicated that if their landlord didn't make repairs by Thursday morning electricity to the entire building would be disconnected.

FPL workers said the building needed more than $20,000 in electrical repairs.

"I'm on a fixed income, I get disability," said Jemeena Grimes on Wednesday. "I don't have a place where I can just up and leave. Even if the repairs are made they're telling us we still need to leave anyway because the power is going to be off for quite some time while repairs are being made."

A spokeswoman for FPL told Local 10 New that the tenants will not have to move, stating that some work in the building's electrical room has been completed, and permits to do additional work have been pulled.

But a local community activist group, which was  ready to assists the residents, said the residents are in no means in the clear.

"There's more to this because these people are living in horrible conditions," said the Rev. Oden Reese.

Some activists toured the building Thursday and said they're calling on local city and state-elected officials to step in and hold the property owner accountable for the deplorable conditions the tenants are living in.

"I'm calling names today -- (county) Commissioner (Audrey) Edmundson, (city) Commissioner (Keon) Hardemon, (county) Mayor (Carlos) Gimenez, (city) Mayor (Tomas) Regaldo," said Nataniel Wilcox. "They are responsible for the safety and welfare of these people, not just the people who give to their campaigns. Their lives matter too."


----------



## Keystone (Mar 19, 2015)

Activists, why are they not calling on the property owner and standing or marching in front of his/her house?  Everyone wants governments assistance except when it comes to there own feet being held to the fire, let the news agency and the code officials swings by the activists homes.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2015)

Keystone said:
			
		

> Activists, why are they not calling on the property owner and standing or marching in front of his/her house?  Everyone wants governments assistance except when it comes to there own feet being held to the fire, let the news agency and the code officials swings by the activists homes.


Handouts, everyone looking for handouts.... Owners collecting thousands, spending pennies


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 20, 2015)

$20,000 in electrical repairs does not sound like pennies

People get evicted all over the country when the regulations or the cost to operate are barely covered by the income. Why continue with the business or the complaints and regulatory investigations start to become many. It is not the building owners responsibility to provide them housing. It is the owners responsibility to provide a safe and sanitary/clean building.

What would they do if a hurricane wiped out power to the building for a couple of days or weeks. This situation is no different the resident just need to deal with it. 12 to 24 hours probably not a big deal, more than that then maybe a hotel room for a day or two that the building owner would be willing to pay for.

Bleeding heart news story is all this is

Now these people are in a real pickle since there is usually a waiting list to get into one around here

Residents of an assisted living facility in Kalispell have been given 30 days to find a new place to live because the center is closing.



Greenwood Village Assisted Living is home to 30 elderly and disabled residents.



It will close April 1.



The Daily Inter Lake reports (http://bit.ly/1EAyqOI ) that the closure comes as the Montana Department of Health and Human Services is investigating a complaint filed recently over the care of a woman who suffered a stroke at Greenwood Village and later died.



Agency spokesman John Ebelt says the Quality Assurance Division Licensure Bureau has received four complaints related to Greenwood Village Assisted Living within the past 12 months.



He says one complaint was not validated, two complaints were validated and corrected and the four remains active.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2015)

> $20,000 in electrical repairs does not sound like pennies


That's why it is $20k, the owners are spending pennies on maintenance. instead of dollars over time



> It is not the building owners responsibility to provide them housing.


Nor is it the taxpayers


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 20, 2015)

Without knowing all the facts it is impossible to know what the positive cash flow of any business is and if it was poor business decisions, greed, or a lack of income that fails to provide funds for maintenance.

I was once told by a man who bought derelict run down apartment buildings in the Cincinnati Ohio area in the early 1980's that the difference between a slum landlord and a good landlord was about $100.00 per month in rent. He would buy an apartment building, evicted all the tenants, did the remodel and upgrades and then brought in new tenants who could afford the newer rates. He usually did not have a positive cash flow until after the third year.

Today i would guess from the rates around here that would probably be a $200.00 or $250.00 per month difference


----------

